# Pcola Pier 04/07 pm



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pcola Pier 04/07 pm - Nice King!!*

So my son calls me at work and says a friend wants to take him out to the pier for the night. They get there about 4:15 yesterday afternoon and my son calls me to ask if I could bring out a hoodie for him because it was supposed to get chilly overnight. So, being the opportunist that I am, grab my poles and head out. Knowing I only had about 30 minutes that I could fish was OK with me. Fishing for any amount of time any day is worth it. So I get there about 5:15, and it's dead, dead, dead. Oh well... I head out around 5:45 and meet up with my wife for "date night." Sitting at the restaurant I get a text from my son around 7ish saying he just caught a huge king. "Sure you did" was my first response (He's only caught 2-one 8lb last year and a 12lb this year). Well, i guess he out did me this time-my biggest ever was 15lb.............. grabbed a picture last night and a better one this morning. Weighed in at 37.3 lbs!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

smmmmmmmoker !!!!

Rick


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm hoping for that kind of luck in 3 1/2 weeks. I'll be down on the 5th - 11th of may.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice king!! Did better than me, lost a couple after a short fight!!


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*King*

Great King,, now go get another...


----------



## KINGFISHER4 (Sep 6, 2010)

Any idea what he used for bait?


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Cigar minnow


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Smoked king dip ( the only way I'll eat 'em...yum)!!!!! Congrats on the nice fish!


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

nice king. go get another one!!!!


----------

